# Gparted ne trouve pas mon disque dur externe :(



## Fandekasp (26 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous !

Bon alors, je suis en train d'installer une distrib linux sur un disque dur externe depuis mon macbook pro, et vous raconter la longue s&#233;rie de probl&#232;mes qui me sont arriv&#233;s me prendrait un temps fou et vous ferait tous fuir lol
Donc je vais t&#226;cher d'&#234;tre bref &#224; propos de ce probl&#232;me que je n'arrive pas &#224; r&#233;soudre...

J'ai essay&#233; via le live CD de ma distrib de partitionner mon disque dur externe, et apr&#232;s des moments douloureux, j'ai cru y &#234;tre arriv&#233;. Cela donnait &#231;a:

sdb contient :
- sdb1, partition &#233;tendue sur tout l'espace
- sdb5, ntfs, o&#249; j'ai mis toutes les donn&#233;es qui me sont ch&#232;res et que je ne peux pas mettre ailleurs que sur ce DD.
- sdb6, qui contient:
           * sdb6p1, pour le boot
           * sdb6p2, pour linux swap
           * sdb6p3

Ces changements ont &#233;t&#233; fait et sont rest&#233;s. Je dois avouer que je ne comprend pas trop ce qu'ils signifient, car je ne peux pas y mettre les filesystem comme j'aurais pu le faire sur sdb1.
Voil&#224; ce que &#231;a me donne:



> # mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb6p1
> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
> Could not stat /dev/sdb6p1 --- No such file or directory
> 
> ...


Ainsi, j'ai donc essay&#233; de proc&#233;der autrement, avec GParted, mais voil&#224; : il ne trouve pas mon disque dur externe, lui :?
Il ne trouve que /dev/sda.

Ayant tent&#233; sans succ&#232;s plusieurs op&#233;rations, dont mount, je viens m'en remettre &#224; vos bons conseils pour &#233;viter de me suicider pour rien :lol:


J'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair, veuillez m'en excuser le cas contraire.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


Cordialement.


----------



## Yggdrasill (30 Août 2007)

Premiere chose a faire :
Branche ton dur externe, et dans un shell, en root, tape 

```
dmesg|tail
```
si tu vois qqch comme ceci :

```
SCSI device sdb: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)
sdb: Write Protect is off
sdb: Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
 sdb: sdb1 sdb2
sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb
usb-storage: device scan complete
```
c'est que ton kernel detecte que tu a branche un dur sur ton mac. Dans ce cas-ci il s'agit d'un dur externe, mais cela donne la meme chose ac du FireWire.
Si ton kernel ne detecte rien, p-e alors n'as tu pas active les modules firewire dans ton kernel   ? (Devices Drivers > IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support > FireWire support et OHCI-1394 support a cocher)


EDIT : simple curiosite, quel distro utilises-tu ?


----------



## Fandekasp (30 Août 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse 

Actuellement, après moultes péripéties, je me retrouve avec ... plus rien (combat acharné sans merci contre mon ordi  )

Mais j'essaierais ton idée dès que possible, merci beaucoup 


Quand à la distribution que je tente d'installer, il s'agit de Backtrack


----------



## Yggdrasill (30 Août 2007)

Fandekasp a dit:


> Quand à la distribution que je tente d'installer, il s'agit de Backtrack



C'est pas bien le WarDriving


----------



## Fandekasp (31 Août 2007)

lol je ne m'en sert que pour mon apprentissage (je suis en &#233;cole d'ing&#233; informatique )


----------

